# shale gas



## omy8

Estoy buscando ayuda con respecto al término "shale gas", el contexto es el título de un artículo donde hablan de Pemex:

"Pemex to drill 1st shale gas well this year".

Alguien sabe a qué se refiere?


Saludos!


----------



## andre luis

SHALE GAS = *gas natural de pizarra.*


----------



## vicdark

También conocido como *gas de esquisto*


----------



## malidiera

Lo normal es llamarlo simplemente "*gas pizarra*", o incluso - aunque yo no soy partidaria de la idea - mantener el término inglés en textos en español, que es algo que se ve con mucha frecuencia.


----------



## omy8

Gracias a todos por su ayuda!


----------



## Nena petite

Hi, actually the correct translation for shale gas is LUTITAS DE GAS


----------



## vicdark

Nena petite,

Tal vez quisiste decir *gas de lutitas. *Todas las opciones presentadas pueden considerarse correctas, pues Google da resultados para todas, pero la con mayor número de resultados es *gas pizarra*, como dijo malidiera.


----------



## Nena petite

Vicdark,
TIenes razon queria decir gas de lutitas, gracias por el comment.


----------



## Argieman

andre luis said:


> SHALE GAS = *gas natural de pizarra.*


 Me parece que la pregunta inicial implicaba además de la traducción literal, algún aporte ¨tecnológico¨, muy sucinto, que explique en que consiste el shale gas (a mí, por lo menos, me resultaría interesante).


----------



## Argieman

vicdark said:


> Nena petite,
> 
> Tal vez quisiste decir *gas de lutitas. *Todas las opciones presentadas pueden considerarse correctas, pues Google da resultados para todas, pero _la con_ mayor número de resultados es *gas pizarra*, como dijo malidiera.


 Creo que vas a estar de acuerdo conmigo en que es más correcto en castellano reemplazar lo que marqué con itálicas por "la que da", "la que muestra" o "la que obtiene". Ojo, no es una crítica, tan sólo un aporte cordial.


----------



## vicdark

Argieman, en la industria petrolera, en la que trabajé durante 35 años como editor de una revista técnica, cuando se habla de gas se sobreentiende  que es gas natural. Para un aporte más tecnologico, te sugiero echarle una mirada al enlace más abajo donde queda explicado su aspecto técnico, y donde puedes observar que los sitios indicados se refieren a "gas de esquisto" y "gas de lutitas" obviando lo de "natural".

https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome-psyapi2&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8&q=gas pizarra


----------



## Argieman

vicdark said:


> Argieman, en la industria petrolera, en la que trabajé durante 35 años como editor de una revista técnica, cuando se habla de gas se sobreentiende  que es gas natural. Para un aporte más tecnologico, te sugiero echarle una mirada al enlace más abajo donde queda explicado su aspecto técnico, y donde puedes observar que los sitios indicados se refieren a "gas de esquisto" y "gas de lutitas" obviando lo de "natural".
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome-psyapi2&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8&q=gas pizarra



¡Muchas gracias!


----------

